# Dont mess with Polish girls.



## Tommy Tainant

Thousands of women across Poland refuse to work in all-out strike against abortion ban

Good luck to them in their fight to be treated properly.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Tommy Tainant said:


> Thousands of women across Poland refuse to work in all-out strike against abortion ban
> 
> Good luck to them in their fight to be treated properly.



Wow cheering for eugenics.....


----------



## Ozone

Tommy Tainant said:


> Thousands of women across Poland refuse to work in all-out strike against abortion ban
> 
> Good luck to them in their fight to be treated properly.


do they ever tell the story of the br'er rabbit in europe?


----------



## Coyote

Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive 

Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban

_In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.

A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.

Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.


Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.


For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.


*The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*


As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.


Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​



Poland is a VERY CATHOLIC country.   It was only a matter of time before it went back to that OLD TIME RELIGION.   I support using POLAND as a haven for Syrian refugees----both
Chaldean and Muslim


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The good thing for Polish girls is that they are part of the EU and can get treatment in other countries.
They should not have to in this day and age and this proposal is a third world measure.


----------



## pwjohn

*Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban*

a gray and rainy day, they poured onto the streets of Polish cities by the thousands. The women wore black, waved black flags and raised black umbrellas overhead — gathering on "Black Monday" to protest a proposed ban on abortion.

In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion, The Associated Press reports.

In response to the proposal, Polish women and some men went on strike Monday, boycotting work and school in Warsaw, Gdansk, Wroclaw and across the country, according to the AP.


----------



## Preacher

Feminuts. Poland's ruling party will do what's right. I personally think the current law is just fine but these feminuts aren't going to make a great case for them NOT changing the law.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Planned Puckin' Parenthood _should be_ Pollocks


----------



## defcon4

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is a VERY CATHOLIC country.   It was only a matter of time before it went back to that OLD TIME RELIGION.   I support using POLAND as a haven for Syrian refugees----both
> Chaldean and Muslim
Click to expand...

For counter balancing the Khazar population?


----------



## defcon4

Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

What's a Polish day in the country?
Sitting in the back yard.

What's a Polish vacation?
Sitting in the neighbor's back yard.


----------



## Synthaholic

I enjoy messing with Polish girls, thank you very much.


----------



## Synthaholic

Pretty hot!

Top 10 Hottest Polish Women in 2015


----------



## Phoenall

defcon4 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is a VERY CATHOLIC country.   It was only a matter of time before it went back to that OLD TIME RELIGION.   I support using POLAND as a haven for Syrian refugees----both
> Chaldean and Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For counter balancing the Khazar population?
Click to expand...










 That only existed in the tiny minds of white supremacists and islamonazi stooges. No mention of khazar until the middle of the 20C when the russians invented it


----------



## defcon4

Phoenall said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is a VERY CATHOLIC country.   It was only a matter of time before it went back to that OLD TIME RELIGION.   I support using POLAND as a haven for Syrian refugees----both
> Chaldean and Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For counter balancing the Khazar population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only existed in the tiny minds of white supremacists and islamonazi stooges. No mention of khazar until the middle of the 20C when the russians invented it
Click to expand...

Your stupidity is on display yet again.

Khazars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91

defcon4 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is a VERY CATHOLIC country.   It was only a matter of time before it went back to that OLD TIME RELIGION.   I support using POLAND as a haven for Syrian refugees----both
> Chaldean and Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For counter balancing the Khazar population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only existed in the tiny minds of white supremacists and islamonazi stooges. No mention of khazar until the middle of the 20C when the russians invented it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity is on display yet again.
> 
> Khazars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


what does  "khazars" have to do with the subject at hand?


----------



## eflatminor

Tommy Tainant said:


> Good luck to them in their fight to be treated properly.



Sorry, who is 'them' in this scenario?  The women or the babies on the chopping block?  

Ah well, either way, I say good luck to both of them.  They're going to need it.


----------



## defcon4

irosie91 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is a VERY CATHOLIC country.   It was only a matter of time before it went back to that OLD TIME RELIGION.   I support using POLAND as a haven for Syrian refugees----both
> Chaldean and Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For counter balancing the Khazar population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only existed in the tiny minds of white supremacists and islamonazi stooges. No mention of khazar until the middle of the 20C when the russians invented it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity is on display yet again.
> 
> Khazars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does  "khazars" have to do with the subject at hand?
Click to expand...

Fishing?


----------



## Phoenall

defcon4 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is a VERY CATHOLIC country.   It was only a matter of time before it went back to that OLD TIME RELIGION.   I support using POLAND as a haven for Syrian refugees----both
> Chaldean and Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For counter balancing the Khazar population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only existed in the tiny minds of white supremacists and islamonazi stooges. No mention of khazar until the middle of the 20C when the russians invented it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity is on display yet again.
> 
> Khazars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...










defcon4 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is a VERY CATHOLIC country.   It was only a matter of time before it went back to that OLD TIME RELIGION.   I support using POLAND as a haven for Syrian refugees----both
> Chaldean and Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For counter balancing the Khazar population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only existed in the tiny minds of white supremacists and islamonazi stooges. No mention of khazar until the middle of the 20C when the russians invented it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity is on display yet again.
> 
> Khazars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...





Wiki is not a trusted source, and as I said no mention in any history books before the mid 20C. If you read your link it says the subject is ambiguous and need clarification. The first mention of the fictional khazars was in an epic poem. It is a LIE put about by Jew haters and neo marxists to disenfranchise the Jews and the fact it says all of modern Jewry is descended from just 4 women is enough to make it comical


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is a VERY CATHOLIC country.   It was only a matter of time before it went back to that OLD TIME RELIGION.   I support using POLAND as a haven for Syrian refugees----both
> Chaldean and Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For counter balancing the Khazar population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only existed in the tiny minds of white supremacists and islamonazi stooges. No mention of khazar until the middle of the 20C when the russians invented it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity is on display yet again.
> 
> Khazars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does  "khazars" have to do with the subject at hand?
Click to expand...







 Nothing it is just a deflection away from the truth and subject matter


----------



## Bleipriester

In that women rights issue the babies to be flushed down the toilets have no say. What about "proper treatment" here? If those women don´t like to get babies after bouncing around, why don´t they think about prevention in the first place?


----------



## Coyote

defcon4 said:


> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.



So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.


----------



## defcon4

Coyote said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
Click to expand...

See post # 22


----------



## Coyote

defcon4 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 22
Click to expand...


See the OP.  A woman in Poland wouldn't even be able to get an abortion if her life was in danger, if she was raped or a victim of incest.

If they are doing it for their "heritage" they are turning women into breeders pure and simple.


----------



## defcon4

Coyote said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 22
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the OP.  A woman in Poland wouldn't even be able to get an abortion if her life was in danger, if she was raped or a victim of incest.
> 
> If they are doing it for their "heritage" they are turning women into breeders pure and simple.
Click to expand...

I have issues with rape, incest and harm to the woman of no exception. It should be exception without any argument over it. Stupid Rubio is saying the same thing of no exception. I am not in favor or against abortion to that extreme that it would sway my vote based on that issue. I just try to understand the Pollocks. If their population is decreasing they need to do something to keep it at level. I am sure there will be an exception clause somewhere in the bill what will require an appearance before a board of physicians, psychologists and social workers or something similar to get approval.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Yaaaaaaaeeee!!
Chalk one up for the girls as the fascist government backs down.

Fuck off to your bunker boys.


----------



## defcon4

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yaaaaaaaeeee!!
> Chalk one up for the girls as the fascist government backs down.
> 
> Fuck off to your bunker boys.


The situation is the TOTAL ban on ALL abortions was never the Government measure, it was a Citizen's Bill put forward by the Catholic Church in Poland and submitted to the Polish Parliament, the Government of Poland never was supporting the bill, the Deputy Prime Minister Jaroslaw Gowin even stated that the other day.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaeeee!!
> Chalk one up for the girls as the fascist government backs down.
> 
> Fuck off to your bunker boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is the TOTAL ban on ALL abortions was never the Government measure, it was a Citizen's Bill put forward by the Catholic Church in Poland and submitted to the Polish Parliament, the Government of Poland never was supporting the bill, the Deputy Prime Minister Jaroslaw Gowin even stated that the other day.
Click to expand...


You are correct, thankfully someone who knows about these things.

That bill was from an anti-Abortion Citizens group who are affiliated with the Roman Catholic Church in Poland, it was submitted on their behalf to the Sejm, which is the Lower House of the Poland Parliament, the Senat being the Upper House.

The reason why it was accepted to be submitted was because it got the required number of signatures and above, they got about 450,000 people to sign this.

The Prime Minister Beata Szydło and her Cabinet and the majority of PiS never once stated that they would either sponsor this bill or vote for it.

Yesterday the Deputy Prime Minister Jaroslaw Gowin gave an interview on Radio Koszalin, where he restated that the EXISTING law on abortion in Poland will remain, this law has been in existence since 1993.

This law since 1993 is that abortion in Poland is RESTRICTED to only cases where the life of the mother is in danger and in the cases and rape and incest, so there still will be no Abortion on Demand, abortion used as a means of contraception because a baby would be inconvenient.

This is how it should be, there should be no abortions as a means of contraception.

Also I add what the situation in the Polish Parliament is, and that there's NO Leftist or even Liberal political parties, they were annihilated in the landslide of October 2015.

This is what the Senat and the Sejm is:

Senat has 100 seats.

PiS are Right-Wing, National Conservatism, Eurosceptic, Social Conservatism and Economic Nationalism, they are the Government of Poland, ruling on their own, the first time for decades that one party won such a landslide it didn't have to bring in a Coalition to govern with them.

There are NO Leftists, there are NO Liberals.

PiS (Law and Justice) has 63 seats.
PO (Civic Platform) Right of Centre has 33 seats.
PSL (Polish Peoples Party) Centre Right has 1 seat.
Independents who are all Centre Right have 3 seats.

Sejm has 460 seats.

There are NO Leftists, there are NO Liberals.

PiS has 234 seats.
PO has 133 seats.
Kukiz'15 (Right-Wing and their leader Paweł Kukiz is also a musician) has 36 seats.
Nowoczesna (Centre) has 30 seats.
PSL has 16 seats.
ED (Europejscy Demokraci, Right of Centre) has 4 seats.
WiS (Wolni i Solidarni - Free and Solidary, Right of Centre) has 3 seats, I add that WiS might as well just all join PiS, there is hardly any difference between the two parties, so the three WiS members of the Sejm should just join PiS.
Independents who are all Centre Right have 4 seats.


----------



## westwall

Coyote said:


> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​







I hope they win.  Polish women are tough!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 22
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the OP.  A woman in Poland wouldn't even be able to get an abortion if her life was in danger, if she was raped or a victim of incest.
> 
> If they are doing it for their "heritage" they are turning women into breeders pure and simple.
Click to expand...


In order to produce your next generation you must breed, we women give life to the next generation.

Are you suggesting that it's better if we just don't breed anymore? Is it more better for society that women just have abortions as a means of contraception?

I already have many times stated my opinion on abortion, that I'm anti-abortion with the exceptions of where the life of the mother is in danger and in the cases of rape and incest, but NOT Abortion on Demand as a means on contraception.

The Leftists across the planet can't get enough of murdering babies as they slumber in the womb, because that's what using abortion as contraception is, Leftists support that women should just be able to have the baby killed because that's the woman's choice as it's her body.

No within that woman's body she has another life and choosing to destroy that life is this:

Feticide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

westwall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they win.  Polish women are tough!
Click to expand...


*"Polish women are tough!"
*
Is this from experience with them?


----------



## westwall

Lucy Hamilton said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they win.  Polish women are tough!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Polish women are tough!"
> *
> Is this from experience with them?
Click to expand...






You bet!  When I was a much younger man I was in Krakow and was pursued mightily by a good looking woman who was after my money!  I wrestled with her a LOT!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

westwall said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they win.  Polish women are tough!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Polish women are tough!"
> *
> Is this from experience with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bet!  When I was a much younger man I was in Krakow and was pursued mightily by a good looking woman who was after my money!  I wrestled with her a LOT!
Click to expand...


You Casanova you


----------



## saveliberty

Golden opportunity to test if every fourth kid born in the world is Chinese.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

*Public support for the ruling PiS has held roughly steady at just below 40 per cent, despite criticism from the European Union and the United States that some of the government’s policies have undermined democratic checks and balances.

One poll, however, showed public backing for PiS falling to 29 per cent on Monday.

“Liberal and left-wing communities appear galvanised. One source of that is the abortion law,” Marcin Duma, head of the IBRiS pollster, told Reuters*

Kick the bastards out and get a modern European state.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 22
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the OP.  A woman in Poland wouldn't even be able to get an abortion if her life was in danger, if she was raped or a victim of incest.
> 
> If they are doing it for their "heritage" they are turning women into breeders pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to produce your next generation you must breed, we women give life to the next generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it's better if we just don't breed anymore? Is it more better for society that women just have abortions as a means of contraception?
> 
> I already have many times stated my opinion on abortion, that I'm anti-abortion with the exceptions of where the life of the mother is in danger and in the cases of rape and incest, but NOT Abortion on Demand as a means on contraception.
> 
> The Leftists across the planet can't get enough of murdering babies as they slumber in the womb, because that's what using abortion as contraception is, Leftists support that women should just be able to have the baby killed because that's the woman's choice as it's her body.
> 
> No within that woman's body she has another life and choosing to destroy that life is this:
> 
> Feticide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Women have a right to decide what is best for them. No woman has a duty to reproduce in order to benefit society. That is a bizarre Nazi belief.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 22
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the OP.  A woman in Poland wouldn't even be able to get an abortion if her life was in danger, if she was raped or a victim of incest.
> 
> If they are doing it for their "heritage" they are turning women into breeders pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to produce your next generation you must breed, we women give life to the next generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it's better if we just don't breed anymore? Is it more better for society that women just have abortions as a means of contraception?
> 
> I already have many times stated my opinion on abortion, that I'm anti-abortion with the exceptions of where the life of the mother is in danger and in the cases of rape and incest, but NOT Abortion on Demand as a means on contraception.
> 
> The Leftists across the planet can't get enough of murdering babies as they slumber in the womb, because that's what using abortion as contraception is, Leftists support that women should just be able to have the baby killed because that's the woman's choice as it's her body.
> 
> No within that woman's body she has another life and choosing to destroy that life is this:
> 
> Feticide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women have a right to decide what is best for them. No woman has a duty to reproduce in order to benefit society. That is a bizarre Nazi belief.
Click to expand...







 Much loved by islamonazi's and catholics because they are both intent of ruling the world


----------



## Theowl32

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 22
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the OP.  A woman in Poland wouldn't even be able to get an abortion if her life was in danger, if she was raped or a victim of incest.
> 
> If they are doing it for their "heritage" they are turning women into breeders pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to produce your next generation you must breed, we women give life to the next generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it's better if we just don't breed anymore? Is it more better for society that women just have abortions as a means of contraception?
> 
> I already have many times stated my opinion on abortion, that I'm anti-abortion with the exceptions of where the life of the mother is in danger and in the cases of rape and incest, but NOT Abortion on Demand as a means on contraception.
> 
> The Leftists across the planet can't get enough of murdering babies as they slumber in the womb, because that's what using abortion as contraception is, Leftists support that women should just be able to have the baby killed because that's the woman's choice as it's her body.
> 
> No within that woman's body she has another life and choosing to destroy that life is this:
> 
> Feticide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women have a right to decide what is best for them. No woman has a duty to reproduce in order to benefit society. That is a bizarre Nazi belief.
Click to expand...

You look like hitler pushing out a growler.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they win.  Polish women are tough!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Polish women are tough!"
> *
> Is this from experience with them?
Click to expand...


It's true.  I'm Polish.  Polish and Irish and a couple of other things too.


----------



## esthermoon

Poland is too catholic.
What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby


----------



## Divine Wind

Bleipriester said:


> In that women rights issue the babies to be flushed down the toilets have no say. What about "proper treatment" here? If those women don´t like to get babies after bouncing around, why don´t they think about prevention in the first place?


Says the guy who wants all women wrapped up in bee suits.


----------



## ChrisL

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that women rights issue the babies to be flushed down the toilets have no say. What about "proper treatment" here? If those women don´t like to get babies after bouncing around, why don´t they think about prevention in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who wants all women wrapped up in bee suits.
Click to expand...


Huh?  What does that mean?


----------



## Divine Wind

ChrisL said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that women rights issue the babies to be flushed down the toilets have no say. What about "proper treatment" here? If those women don´t like to get babies after bouncing around, why don´t they think about prevention in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who wants all women wrapped up in bee suits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What does that mean?
Click to expand...

Bliepriester supports the fundamentalist Muslim view of women.


----------



## Bleipriester

Don´t listen to those Divine.Wind idiot. Everyone questioning racist Zionist rule is a fundamentalist Muslim in his view of black and white.


----------



## Phoenall

Bleipriester said:


> Don´t listen to those Divine.Wind idiot. Everyone questioning racist Zionist rule is a fundamentalist Muslim in his view of black and white.









 Once more you make a racist claim and dont provide the evidence to support it. Show were Zionism is racist then and you might be believed, until you do you are just peddling islamonazi blood libels and lies


----------



## Divine Wind

Bleipriester said:


> Don´t listen to those Divine.Wind idiot. Everyone questioning racist Zionist rule is a fundamentalist Muslim in his view of black and white.


It's easier when you actually support traditional Muslim anti-woman attitudes.


----------



## Divine Wind

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t listen to those Divine.Wind idiot. Everyone questioning racist Zionist rule is a fundamentalist Muslim in his view of black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> Once more you make a racist claim and dont provide the evidence to support it. Show were Zionism is racist then and you might be believed, until you do you are just peddling islamonazi blood libels and lies
Click to expand...

Bleipriester actively raises money for terrorists.  I suspect the German intelligence services either consider him a harmless idiot or are using him as a honeypot to attract terrorist flies.


----------



## defcon4

Divine.Wind said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t listen to those Divine.Wind idiot. Everyone questioning racist Zionist rule is a fundamentalist Muslim in his view of black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> Once more you make a racist claim and dont provide the evidence to support it. Show were Zionism is racist then and you might be believed, until you do you are just peddling islamonazi blood libels and lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bleipriester actively raises money for terrorists.  I suspect the German intelligence services either consider him a harmless idiot or are using him as a honeypot to attract terrorist flies.
Click to expand...

Maye he is the German Intelligence Service..how is that for speculation?


----------



## Coyote

defcon4 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 22
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the OP.  A woman in Poland wouldn't even be able to get an abortion if her life was in danger, if she was raped or a victim of incest.
> 
> If they are doing it for their "heritage" they are turning women into breeders pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have issues with rape, incest and harm to the woman of no exception. It should be exception without any argument over it. Stupid Rubio is saying the same thing of no exception. I am not in favor or against abortion to that extreme that it would sway my vote based on that issue. I just try to understand the Pollocks. *If their population is decreasing they need to do something to keep it at level.* I am sure there will be an exception clause somewhere in the bill what will require an appearance before a board of physicians, psychologists and social workers or something similar to get approval.
Click to expand...


Depends.  What you can not do is force women to have children they do not want.  If the issue is immigrants vs native born, I tend to think that is not as big a problem as made out by some.  The real issue with declining birth rates (usually associated with increasing education and prosperity) is that you have an aging population without enough young workers to replace them and support the social programs.


----------



## Theowl32

esthermoon said:


> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby


Sigh....

You ever see the pictures of aborted BABIES?

Thought not.

Let me know if you want to see them. The fact that you have no problem if some skank aborts hundreds of her babies cause it is "her body" tells me you have not really thought about what abortion actually is.

Take the time, think about what it is and decide if there is anything sicker than the entire notion of abortion.

You lefties hold more value for an acorn, than a human fetus.  Truly amazing.


----------



## toxicmedia

I went out on a date with a Polish girl earlier this year, and I didn't ask for a second date because her calves were as big around as my thighs.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

toxicmedia said:


> I went out on a date with a Polish girl earlier this year, and I didn't ask for a second date because her calves were as big around as my thighs.



You you you you BIGOT


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

esthermoon said:


> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby



Have you eaten dog and monkey brains? They eat this in Vietnam, yes? No?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they win.  Polish women are tough!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Polish women are tough!"
> *
> Is this from experience with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  I'm Polish.  Polish and Irish and a couple of other things too.
Click to expand...


Oh, so this is why you always want to start trouble huh?


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you eaten dog and monkey brains? They eat this in Vietnam, yes? No?
Click to expand...

I think it is more like a Thailand thing? Then again, same neighborhood.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you eaten dog and monkey brains? They eat this in Vietnam, yes? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is more like a Thailand thing? Then again, same neighborhood.
Click to expand...


Are they eating these animals in Thailand also? It's very cruel, why do they do this, also Koreans.

They don't in Singapore, we've been to Singapore and if they do we never saw it, also that nation is given high approval from us, the level of hygiene and personal hygiene is a 10, you could eat off the street, the place is clean like a cultured pearl.

Hygiene and especially personally hygiene are very important, I would not associate with anyone who has the wrong aroma.


----------



## Divine Wind

defcon4 said:


> Maye he is the German Intelligence Service..how is that for speculation?


He's not that intelligent.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Meanwhile in Poland


----------



## esthermoon

Lucy Hamilton said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you eaten dog and monkey brains? They eat this in Vietnam, yes? No?
Click to expand...

No...I didn't eat dogs in my adult life, maybe when I was a kid. In Vietnam, China, and other East asian countries dog meat is belived to be very nourishing 
But what does that have to do with abortion?


----------



## esthermoon

Theowl32 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> You ever see the pictures of aborted BABIES?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> Let me know if you want to see them. The fact that you have no problem if some skank aborts hundreds of her babies cause it is "her body" tells me you have not really thought about what abortion actually is.
> 
> Take the time, think about what it is and decide if there is anything sicker than the entire notion of abortion.
> 
> You lefties hold more value for an acorn, than a human fetus.  Truly amazing.
Click to expand...

Why should I? I'm not a physician I've never seen pictures of aborted babies.
p.s. I'm not a leftie...


----------



## Coyote

Theowl32 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> You ever see the pictures of aborted BABIES?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> Let me know if you want to see them. The fact that you have no problem if some skank aborts hundreds of her babies cause it is "her body" tells me you have not really thought about what abortion actually is.
> 
> Take the time, think about what it is and decide if there is anything sicker than the entire notion of abortion.
> 
> You lefties hold more value for an acorn, than a human fetus.  Truly amazing.
Click to expand...


Get a grip. No one is forcing you to have an abortion.


----------



## ChrisL

Treeshepherd said:


> Meanwhile in Poland



Polish women are the most beautiful women in the world.    Number one according to Some Foreign Guy, I'll have you know!  Not only that, but they can also kick your skinny little white butt!  

8 European Countries of amazingly beautiful girls | Some Foreign Guy


----------



## Treeshepherd

ChrisL said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish women are the most beautiful women in the world.    Number one according to Some Foreign Guy, I'll have you know!  Not only that, but they can also kick your skinny little white butt!
> 
> 8 European Countries of amazingly beautiful girls | Some Foreign Guy
Click to expand...


Okay Chris Lebowski


----------



## ChrisL

Treeshepherd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish women are the most beautiful women in the world.    Number one according to Some Foreign Guy, I'll have you know!  Not only that, but they can also kick your skinny little white butt!
> 
> 8 European Countries of amazingly beautiful girls | Some Foreign Guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Chris Lebowski
Click to expand...


My name doesn't sound Polish at all.  I have my father's last name, and he is not Polish.  

My mother's maiden name is VERY Polish sounding though.  It's a pretty funny name!


----------



## defcon4




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> You ever see the pictures of aborted BABIES?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> Let me know if you want to see them. The fact that you have no problem if some skank aborts hundreds of her babies cause it is "her body" tells me you have not really thought about what abortion actually is.
> 
> Take the time, think about what it is and decide if there is anything sicker than the entire notion of abortion.
> 
> You lefties hold more value for an acorn, than a human fetus.  Truly amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a grip. No one is forcing you to have an abortion.
Click to expand...


TheOwl is male, he can't get into a situation where he'd be forced to have an abortion, men can't have babies.

Birds and Bees Coyote Birds and Bees


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

esthermoon said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you eaten dog and monkey brains? They eat this in Vietnam, yes? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...I didn't eat dogs in my adult life, maybe when I was a kid. In Vietnam, China, and other East asian countries dog meat is belived to be very nourishing
> But what does that have to do with abortion?
Click to expand...


No it hasn't nothing to do with abortion, I was just interested so I mentioned.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish women are the most beautiful women in the world.    Number one according to Some Foreign Guy, I'll have you know!  Not only that, but they can also kick your skinny little white butt!
> 
> 8 European Countries of amazingly beautiful girls | Some Foreign Guy
Click to expand...


This is an example of how ChrisL causes the trouble


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> You ever see the pictures of aborted BABIES?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> Let me know if you want to see them. The fact that you have no problem if some skank aborts hundreds of her babies cause it is "her body" tells me you have not really thought about what abortion actually is.
> 
> Take the time, think about what it is and decide if there is anything sicker than the entire notion of abortion.
> 
> You lefties hold more value for an acorn, than a human fetus.  Truly amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a grip. No one is forcing you to have an abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TheOwl is male, he can't get into a situation where he'd be forced to have an abortion, *men can't have babies.*
> 
> Birds and Bees Coyote Birds and Bees
Click to expand...

How about if they think they are women?


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish women are the most beautiful women in the world.    Number one according to Some Foreign Guy, I'll have you know!  Not only that, but they can also kick your skinny little white butt!
> 
> 8 European Countries of amazingly beautiful girls | Some Foreign Guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an example of how ChrisL causes the trouble
Click to expand...


Please.  I was being polite.  That is me being nice.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish women are the most beautiful women in the world.    Number one according to Some Foreign Guy, I'll have you know!  Not only that, but they can also kick your skinny little white butt!
> 
> 8 European Countries of amazingly beautiful girls | Some Foreign Guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Chris Lebowski
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My name doesn't sound Polish at all.  I have my father's last name, and he is not Polish.
> 
> My mother's maiden name is VERY Polish sounding though.  It's a pretty funny name!
Click to expand...


*"My mother's maiden name is VERY Polish sounding though. It's a pretty funny name! "*
Is it like this Tzsytzsyzzzzsyzski


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish women are the most beautiful women in the world.    Number one according to Some Foreign Guy, I'll have you know!  Not only that, but they can also kick your skinny little white butt!
> 
> 8 European Countries of amazingly beautiful girls | Some Foreign Guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Chris Lebowski
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My name doesn't sound Polish at all.  I have my father's last name, and he is not Polish.
> 
> My mother's maiden name is VERY Polish sounding though.  It's a pretty funny name!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Is it like this Tzsytzsyzzzzsyzski
Click to expand...


I wish so bad I could tell you, but that would be giving out TMI on the nets.


----------



## ChrisL

It ends in a "ski" though, I can tell you that much!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> You ever see the pictures of aborted BABIES?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> Let me know if you want to see them. The fact that you have no problem if some skank aborts hundreds of her babies cause it is "her body" tells me you have not really thought about what abortion actually is.
> 
> Take the time, think about what it is and decide if there is anything sicker than the entire notion of abortion.
> 
> You lefties hold more value for an acorn, than a human fetus.  Truly amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a grip. No one is forcing you to have an abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TheOwl is male, he can't get into a situation where he'd be forced to have an abortion, *men can't have babies.*
> 
> Birds and Bees Coyote Birds and Bees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if they think they are women?
Click to expand...


TheOwl isn't freaky that way


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> It ends in a "ski" though, I can tell you that much!


No kidding?! First time I hear a polack name ending with "ski"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Treeshepherd said:


> Meanwhile in Poland



This is one of those women who could crack walnuts under her armpits, please be careful with this women when Fed Ex delivers her to you


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It ends in a "ski" though, I can tell you that much!
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding?! First time I hear a polack name ending with "ski"
Click to expand...


Do they all end in "ski"?  I don't know.


----------



## Theowl32

esthermoon said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> You ever see the pictures of aborted BABIES?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> Let me know if you want to see them. The fact that you have no problem if some skank aborts hundreds of her babies cause it is "her body" tells me you have not really thought about what abortion actually is.
> 
> Take the time, think about what it is and decide if there is anything sicker than the entire notion of abortion.
> 
> You lefties hold more value for an acorn, than a human fetus.  Truly amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I? I'm not a physician I've never seen pictures of aborted babies.
> p.s. I'm not a leftie...
Click to expand...


----------



## Theowl32

Coyote said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> You ever see the pictures of aborted BABIES?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> Let me know if you want to see them. The fact that you have no problem if some skank aborts hundreds of her babies cause it is "her body" tells me you have not really thought about what abortion actually is.
> 
> Take the time, think about what it is and decide if there is anything sicker than the entire notion of abortion.
> 
> You lefties hold more value for an acorn, than a human fetus.  Truly amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a grip. No one is forcing you to have an abortion.
Click to expand...

Holy shit


----------



## ChrisL

It's not your business what some women who you don't know does with her body.  Women who WANT to be mothers are not getting abortions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It ends in a "ski" though, I can tell you that much!
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding?! First time I hear a polack name ending with "ski"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they all end in "ski"?  I don't know.
Click to expand...


*"Do they all end in "ski"? I don't know. "*

No not all Polish surnames are the ski, ski means of, from, pertaining to.

EG. The surname Piekarski, piekarz means baker, so Piekarski means "of the baker" ie "kin of the baker", so Centuries ago this family would have been bakers.

EG. The surname Bydgoski, Bydgoszcz is a town, so Bydgoski means "from Bydgoszcz", which is where that family would have originated.

The feminine of ski is ska, so if the male surname is Hryniewski the feminine is Hryniewska. From the above Piekarska, Bydgoska.

Many Polish surnames finish with czak, tka, jek, wiak, marek, sztor.


----------



## ChrisL

Treeshepherd said:


> Meanwhile in Poland



This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.   

I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?


----------



## toxicmedia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went out on a date with a Polish girl earlier this year, and I didn't ask for a second date because her calves were as big around as my thighs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You you you you BIGOT
Click to expand...

I guess girls with huge calves could be considered a demographic...not immune to my bigotry.


----------



## Treeshepherd

ChrisL said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
Click to expand...


The woman in the pic is actually Russian, I think. This pic is often used for Meanwhile in Russia memes to illustrate (by contrast) how spoiled Americans can be such snivelers.


----------



## ChrisL

Treeshepherd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman in the pic is actually Russian, I think. This pic is often used for Meanwhile in Russia memes to illustrate (by contrast) how spoiled Americans can be such snivelers.
Click to expand...


How can you still be so fat when you work so hard?  How much calories could such a person be taking in?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
Click to expand...


Where is MA?

There are some very fat American beached whales, WTF, there's enough meat on these women to feed the people of an entire town in the DR Congo for a few months 






Hey westwall you wouldn't want to wrestle this woman, if she got you in a headlock that would pretty much be it


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is MA?
> 
> There are some very fat American beached whales, WTF, there's enough meat on these women to feed the people of an entire town in the DR Congo for a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey westwall you wouldn't want to wrestle this woman, if she got you in a headlock that would pretty much be it
Click to expand...


Massachusetts.   

And PS . . . Ewwww.


----------



## defcon4

Treeshepherd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman in the pic is actually Russian, I think. This pic is often used for Meanwhile in Russia memes to illustrate (by contrast) how spoiled Americans can be such snivelers.
Click to expand...

Actually. you should be prettttty pissed off. She is carrying one of your saplings cut off in its puberty....what a shame..


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is MA?
> 
> There are some very fat American beached whales, WTF, there's enough meat on these women to feed the people of an entire town in the DR Congo for a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey westwall you wouldn't want to wrestle this woman, if she got you in a headlock that would pretty much be it
Click to expand...

Ewww... one more post like this and you are going on the famous iggy list...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is MA?
> 
> There are some very fat American beached whales, WTF, there's enough meat on these women to feed the people of an entire town in the DR Congo for a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey westwall you wouldn't want to wrestle this woman, if she got you in a headlock that would pretty much be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewww... one more post like this and you are going on the famous iggy list...
Click to expand...


Westwall hasn't seen the pictures yet


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is MA?
> 
> There are some very fat American beached whales, WTF, there's enough meat on these women to feed the people of an entire town in the DR Congo for a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey westwall you wouldn't want to wrestle this woman, if she got you in a headlock that would pretty much be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewww... one more post like this and you are going on the famous iggy list...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westwall hasn't seen the pictures yet
Click to expand...


Does he like fat girls or something?


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is MA?
> 
> There are some very fat American beached whales, WTF, there's enough meat on these women to feed the people of an entire town in the DR Congo for a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey westwall you wouldn't want to wrestle this woman, if she got you in a headlock that would pretty much be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewww... one more post like this and you are going on the famous iggy list...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westwall hasn't seen the pictures yet
Click to expand...

He will ban you for those...well, that will save you from my iggy


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is MA?
> 
> There are some very fat American beached whales, WTF, there's enough meat on these women to feed the people of an entire town in the DR Congo for a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey westwall you wouldn't want to wrestle this woman, if she got you in a headlock that would pretty much be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewww... one more post like this and you are going on the famous iggy list...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westwall hasn't seen the pictures yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will ban you for those...well, that will save you from my iggy
Click to expand...


I'm just a bad bad bad bad girl


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture actually is more representative of what a lot of American women look like.
> 
> I live in MA which is one of the skinnier states, and there are so many fat people.  I wonder what it must be like in Alabama or Mississippi or someplace where they are the heaviest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is MA?
> 
> There are some very fat American beached whales, WTF, there's enough meat on these women to feed the people of an entire town in the DR Congo for a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey westwall you wouldn't want to wrestle this woman, if she got you in a headlock that would pretty much be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewww... one more post like this and you are going on the famous iggy list...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westwall hasn't seen the pictures yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does he like fat girls or something?
Click to expand...


Well I don't know, but he did comment he had a....wresting incident with one of those um big-boned wimmen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Coyote said:


> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​[/QUO
> I applaud Poland's President Duda for supporting a total ban of abortion  - *with no exceptions* - in Poland.  The only disagreement I have is in giving them (mother to be and the doctor performing the abortion) a five year prison sentence.  As I stated before, murder is murder - if someone commits murder the punishment should be far greater than 5 years in prison.
> 
> Also, if a Polish woman goes to her doctor in Poland and they have records of her pregnancy they should make sure to follow up and see that the mother to be (if they are still living in Poland) didn't cross the border to have an abortion.  If they find that she is no longer pregnant and she has no medical documentation to prove there was a miscarriage - the same charge of murder should apply to her (and the doctor who performed the abortion - regardless of whether he is in Poland or elsewhere) and she should be put on trial for premeditated murder and sentenced accordingly.
> 
> I would advise Polish women who think it is their right to commit premeditated murder of a baby - to leave Poland and not return.   There is no question that Poland is doing the right thing and I hope other nations will follow.  Poland also has a very large Protestant population and I'm sure that they are fully supporting President Duda in his determination to stop the premeditated murder of babies in his country.



I applaud Poland's President Duda for supporting a total ban of abortion - *with no exceptions* - in Poland. The only disagreement I have is in giving them a five year prison sentence. As I stated before, murder is murder - if someone commits murder the punishment should be far greater than 5 years in prison.

Also, if a Polish woman goes to her doctor in Poland and they have records of her pregnancy they should make sure to follow up and see that the mother to be (if they are still living in Poland) didn't cross the border to have an abortion. If they find that she is no longer pregnant and she has no medical documentation to prove there was a miscarriage - the same charge of murder should apply to her and she should be put on trial for premeditated murder and sentenced accordingly.

I would advise Polish women who think it is their right to commit premeditated murder of a baby - to leave Poland and not return. There is no question that Poland is doing the right thing and I hope other nations will follow. Poland also has a very large Protestant population and I'm sure that they are fully supporting President Duda in his determination to stop the premeditated murder of babies in his country.

Important reminder:
Anyone who defends abortion is defending murder / and assisting those who murder to get away with it. No murderer (or accomplice to murder) can enter the kingdom of heaven.  Repent!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​[/QUO
> I applaud Poland's President Duda for supporting a total ban of abortion  - *with no exceptions* - in Poland.  The only disagreement I have is in giving them (mother to be and the doctor performing the abortion) a five year prison sentence.  As I stated before, murder is murder - if someone commits murder the punishment should be far greater than 5 years in prison.
> 
> Also, if a Polish woman goes to her doctor in Poland and they have records of her pregnancy they should make sure to follow up and see that the mother to be (if they are still living in Poland) didn't cross the border to have an abortion.  If they find that she is no longer pregnant and she has no medical documentation to prove there was a miscarriage - the same charge of murder should apply to her (and the doctor who performed the abortion - regardless of whether he is in Poland or elsewhere) and she should be put on trial for premeditated murder and sentenced accordingly.
> 
> I would advise Polish women who think it is their right to commit premeditated murder of a baby - to leave Poland and not return.   There is no question that Poland is doing the right thing and I hope other nations will follow.  Poland also has a very large Protestant population and I'm sure that they are fully supporting President Duda in his determination to stop the premeditated murder of babies in his country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud Poland's President Duda for supporting a total ban of abortion - *with no exceptions* - in Poland. The only disagreement I have is in giving them a five year prison sentence. As I stated before, murder is murder - if someone commits murder the punishment should be far greater than 5 years in prison.
> 
> Also, if a Polish woman goes to her doctor in Poland and they have records of her pregnancy they should make sure to follow up and see that the mother to be (if they are still living in Poland) didn't cross the border to have an abortion. If they find that she is no longer pregnant and she has no medical documentation to prove there was a miscarriage - the same charge of murder should apply to her and she should be put on trial for premeditated murder and sentenced accordingly.
> 
> I would advise Polish women who think it is their right to commit premeditated murder of a baby - to leave Poland and not return. There is no question that Poland is doing the right thing and I hope other nations will follow. Poland also has a very large Protestant population and I'm sure that they are fully supporting President Duda in his determination to stop the premeditated murder of babies in his country.
> 
> Important reminder:
> Anyone who defends abortion is defending murder / and assisting those who murder to get away with it. No murderer (or accomplice to murder) can enter the kingdom of heaven.  Repent!
Click to expand...

Shocking. You should be ashamed of yourself you fucking wierdo.
There is really no difference in the way women are treated by Isis and fundie nutters.


----------



## Coyote

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​[/QUO
> I applaud Poland's President Duda for supporting a total ban of abortion  - *with no exceptions* - in Poland.  The only disagreement I have is in giving them (mother to be and the doctor performing the abortion) a five year prison sentence.  As I stated before, murder is murder - if someone commits murder the punishment should be far greater than 5 years in prison.
> 
> Also, if a Polish woman goes to her doctor in Poland and they have records of her pregnancy they should make sure to follow up and see that the mother to be (if they are still living in Poland) didn't cross the border to have an abortion.  If they find that she is no longer pregnant and she has no medical documentation to prove there was a miscarriage - the same charge of murder should apply to her (and the doctor who performed the abortion - regardless of whether he is in Poland or elsewhere) and she should be put on trial for premeditated murder and sentenced accordingly.
> 
> I would advise Polish women who think it is their right to commit premeditated murder of a baby - to leave Poland and not return.   There is no question that Poland is doing the right thing and I hope other nations will follow.  Poland also has a very large Protestant population and I'm sure that they are fully supporting President Duda in his determination to stop the premeditated murder of babies in his country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud Poland's President Duda for supporting a total ban of abortion - *with no exceptions* - in Poland. The only disagreement I have is in giving them a five year prison sentence. As I stated before, murder is murder - if someone commits murder the punishment should be far greater than 5 years in prison.
> 
> Also, if a Polish woman goes to her doctor in Poland and they have records of her pregnancy they should make sure to follow up and see that the mother to be (if they are still living in Poland) didn't cross the border to have an abortion. If they find that she is no longer pregnant and she has no medical documentation to prove there was a miscarriage - the same charge of murder should apply to her and she should be put on trial for premeditated murder and sentenced accordingly.
> 
> I would advise Polish women who think it is their right to commit premeditated murder of a baby - to leave Poland and not return. There is no question that Poland is doing the right thing and I hope other nations will follow. Poland also has a very large Protestant population and I'm sure that they are fully supporting President Duda in his determination to stop the premeditated murder of babies in his country.
> 
> Important reminder:
> Anyone who defends abortion is defending murder / and assisting those who murder to get away with it. No murderer (or accomplice to murder) can enter the kingdom of heaven.  Repent!
Click to expand...


Good Lord.

Not every miscarriage will have medical documentation.

And then, there's that bit about "not even if the woman's life is in danger" - so you'd effectively murder the mother to save the fetus.

Barbaric.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Not really related to topic but I recently discovered this hot Polish chick who can really crank it out on guitar!

(Yes I know shes playing over the original tune. Just enjoy!)


----------



## theHawk

Tommy Tainant said:


> Thousands of women across Poland refuse to work in all-out strike against abortion ban
> 
> Good luck to them in their fight to be treated properly.



Let them get fired from their jobs.  Spoiled c*nts think anyone will miss them?  These stupid feminists all turn out the same, 40 and lonely wondering why Prince Charming never shows up marry them.


----------



## ChrisL

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of women across Poland refuse to work in all-out strike against abortion ban
> 
> Good luck to them in their fight to be treated properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them get fired from their jobs.  Spoiled c*nts think anyone will miss them?  These stupid feminists all turn out the same, 40 and lonely wondering why Prince Charming never shows up marry them.
Click to expand...


What does this have to do with being married?


----------



## ChrisL

Hmm.  I think there are plenty of 40-year-old married "feminists."  Being pro choice doesn't make one a feminist anyways.  You people are such stupid fuckers.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

If men were the ones who had to be pregnant, there would be abortions out the ying yang.  They'd also be dirty whores, getting preggo all the time.  Lol.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Tommy Tainant said:


> The good thing for Polish girls is that they are part of the EU and can get treatment in other countries.
> They should not have to in this day and age and this proposal is a third world measure.



Killing babies is a third world measure?   

Just call it by its name.   Eugenics.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Coyote said:


> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​



What kind of mother is going to kill her child if it comes between the two?  

Besides rape, incest, and mothers life is such a small percentage.    It's irrelevant.    

And there are avenues for women to give up any unwanted children.   

Let's also not forget the mental health concern of women post abortion.   It's a real concern and leads to a life of anti depressants.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Coyote said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
Click to expand...


So there is no other way to prevent being pregnant other than killing babies?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland must do it to keep their heritage by making sure Polish nationals would not be a minority in their own country before the Muslims take it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 22
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the OP.  A woman in Poland wouldn't even be able to get an abortion if her life was in danger, if she was raped or a victim of incest.
> 
> If they are doing it for their "heritage" they are turning women into breeders pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to produce your next generation you must breed, we women give life to the next generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it's better if we just don't breed anymore? Is it more better for society that women just have abortions as a means of contraception?
> 
> I already have many times stated my opinion on abortion, that I'm anti-abortion with the exceptions of where the life of the mother is in danger and in the cases of rape and incest, but NOT Abortion on Demand as a means on contraception.
> 
> The Leftists across the planet can't get enough of murdering babies as they slumber in the womb, because that's what using abortion as contraception is, Leftists support that women should just be able to have the baby killed because that's the woman's choice as it's her body.
> 
> No within that woman's body she has another life and choosing to destroy that life is this:
> 
> Feticide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women have a right to decide what is best for them. No woman has a duty to reproduce in order to benefit society. That is a bizarre Nazi belief.
Click to expand...


So there is no other way to prevent being pregnant other than abortion?  

Since the nazi's supported the same eugenics movement you are supporting right now it would be appropriate to say that you have a bizarre Nazi belief.


----------



## StLucieBengal

esthermoon said:


> Poland is too catholic.
> What's the matter with abortion? It's not compulsory.
> If you want to abort you can do it, if you don't want to you're free to have your baby



When you "abort" you are killing your baby.   It doesn't just become your baby to those who decide they don't have the stomach to kill a baby.


----------



## koshergrl

"As Bormann hoped, that evening Hitler chose the second policy
and the next day he told Bormann to issue population control measures
for the occupied territories. Bormann developed an eight-paragraph
secret order that one historian termed "perhaps the most extreme
policy statement ever issued from the Fuhrerhauptquartier."[4] It
included the following:

        "When girls and women in the Occupied Territories of the
      East have abortions, we can only be in favor of it; in
      any case we should not oppose it. The Fuhrer believes
      that we should authorize the development of a thriving
      trade in contraceptives. We are not interested in seeing
      the non-German population multiply.[5]"



https://www.ewtn.com/library/PROLIFE/NAZIPOPU.TXT


----------



## koshergrl

"
Propaganda

"German experts developed plans to insure cooperation. On 27 April
1942 in Berlin, Professor Wetzel issued a memorandum that included
the following:

      Every propaganda means, especially the press, radio, and
      movies, as well as pamphlets, booklets, and lectures,
      must be used to instill in the Russian population the
      idea that it is harmful to have several children. We must
      emphasize the expenses that children cause, the good
      things that people could have had with the money spent on
      them. We could also hint at the dangerous effect of child-
      bearing on a woman's health.

      Paralleling such propaganda, a large-scale campaign would
      be launched in favor of contraceptive devices. A
      contraceptive industry must be established. Neither the
      circulation and sale of contraceptives nor abortions must
      be prosecuted.

      It will even be necessary to open special institutions
      for abortion, and to train midwives and nurses for this
      purpose. The population will practice abortion all the
      more willingly if these institutions are competently
      operated. The doctors must be able to help out there
      being any question of this being a breach of their
      professional ethics. Voluntary sterilization must also be
      recommended by propaganda.[10]

  Local physicians were to be told that these abortions were for the
woman's benefit. A decree issued by Himmler in March 1943 stressed
this point:

      The Russian physicians or the Russian Medical
      Association, which must not be informed of this order,
      are to be told in individual cases that the pregnancy is
      being interrupted for reasons of social distress. It must
      be explained in such a way that no conclusions to the
      existence of a definite order may be drawn.[11]

  German authorities were careful to note, however, that as long as
births could be prevented, sexual behavior need not be restricted. A
1944 memorandum noted:

      In order to round out his propaganda in a practical way
      contraceptives should be quietly distributed (with the
      Reich bearing the cost). There is no harm in leaving a
      valve open to the natural desires of the persons of alien
      blood as long as this will not interfere with cutting off
      the flow of reproduction among these people of alien
      race.[12]

                    Promoting Pornography

  In practice, German authorities went far beyond "leaving a valve
open" for sexual promiscuity. They deliberately flooded Eastern
Europe with pornography in order to destroy it culturally,
politically and spiritually. One historian describes the process this
way:

      The German Propaganda Office. . . was supposed to
      organize or sponsor Polish burlesque shows and publish
      cheap literature, strongly erotic in nature. . . . to
      keep the masses on a low level and to divert their
      interest from political aspirations. These projects for
      degeneration and moral debasement were actually realized
      in the larger Polish cities. . . . German success in this
      effort was significant enough to become a target of the
      Polish Underground. The latter used to dispatch some
      special "punishing squads" which overran some of the ill-
      famed Variety Theaters and took disciplinary measures
      against the Polish collaborators in the programs.[13]"

https://www.ewtn.com/library/PROLIFE/NAZIPOPU.TXT


----------



## Tommy Tainant

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they're going to accomplish this by turning women into breeders.  How civilized.
> 
> 
> 
> See post # 22
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the OP.  A woman in Poland wouldn't even be able to get an abortion if her life was in danger, if she was raped or a victim of incest.
> 
> If they are doing it for their "heritage" they are turning women into breeders pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to produce your next generation you must breed, we women give life to the next generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it's better if we just don't breed anymore? Is it more better for society that women just have abortions as a means of contraception?
> 
> I already have many times stated my opinion on abortion, that I'm anti-abortion with the exceptions of where the life of the mother is in danger and in the cases of rape and incest, but NOT Abortion on Demand as a means on contraception.
> 
> The Leftists across the planet can't get enough of murdering babies as they slumber in the womb, because that's what using abortion as contraception is, Leftists support that women should just be able to have the baby killed because that's the woman's choice as it's her body.
> 
> No within that woman's body she has another life and choosing to destroy that life is this:
> 
> Feticide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women have a right to decide what is best for them. No woman has a duty to reproduce in order to benefit society. That is a bizarre Nazi belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is no other way to prevent being pregnant other than abortion?
> 
> Since the nazi's supported the same eugenics movement you are supporting right now it would be appropriate to say that you have a bizarre Nazi belief.
Click to expand...

Thats weak even for you.


----------



## koshergrl

"
Within Germany itself, Hitler had long advocated government- funded
birth control to weed out the 'unfit.' In his 1924 Mein Kampf, Hitler
wrote that one of the seven major responsibilities of government was,
"to maintain the practice of modern birth control. No diseased or
weak person should be allowed to have children."[32]

  On subjects such as eugenics, sterilization, and abortion, Nazi
ideology had much in common with the leftist birth control and
sex-reform groups of the era (British and American as well as
German). As Anita Grossman notes, "The stress on eugenics and race
hygiene was typical of the sex- reform groups and suggests a complex
ambivalent relationship between right-wing nationalist population
policy and leftist sex reform."[33]

  Grossman points out that during 1931 the Hamburg RV (a sex-reform
group closely associated with the Social Democratic Party) held a
series of lectures on subjects such as "Introduction to Population
Politics," "Race Theory, Eugenics, and Sterilization," and "The
Elimination of Unfit Life." (The latter refers to legalized killing
of retarded, senile and mentally-ill people.)

  Once in power, Hitler quickly acted to reduce the birth rates of
the genetically 'unfit' (including, of course, the Jews).
Sterilization came first with the Law for the Prevention of Progeny
with Hereditary Diseases issued on 14 July 1933.34 During the Nazi
regime between 320,000 and 350,000 people would be sterilized with at
least 100 people, mostly women, dying during the procedure.[35]

  Abortion came next. In September of 1934 Hitler told Dr.  Wagner,
Reich Physicians' Leader, that "pregnancies could be terminated in
the case of hereditary ill women, or women who had become pregnant by
a hereditary ill partner."[36] Formal legalization came a year later
on 26 June 1935 with an amendment legalizing abortion up to
viability."

Those are the Taint's homies awright.

https://www.ewtn.com/library/PROLIFE/NAZIPOPU.TXT


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> "
> Within Germany itself, Hitler had long advocated government- funded
> birth control to weed out the 'unfit.' In his 1924 Mein Kampf, Hitler
> wrote that one of the seven major responsibilities of government was,
> "to maintain the practice of modern birth control. No diseased or
> weak person should be allowed to have children."[32]
> 
> On subjects such as eugenics, sterilization, and abortion, Nazi
> ideology had much in common with the leftist birth control and
> sex-reform groups of the era (British and American as well as
> German). As Anita Grossman notes, "The stress on eugenics and race
> hygiene was typical of the sex- reform groups and suggests a complex
> ambivalent relationship between right-wing nationalist population
> policy and leftist sex reform."[33]
> 
> Grossman points out that during 1931 the Hamburg RV (a sex-reform
> group closely associated with the Social Democratic Party) held a
> series of lectures on subjects such as "Introduction to Population
> Politics," "Race Theory, Eugenics, and Sterilization," and "The
> Elimination of Unfit Life." (The latter refers to legalized killing
> of retarded, senile and mentally-ill people.)
> 
> Once in power, Hitler quickly acted to reduce the birth rates of
> the genetically 'unfit' (including, of course, the Jews).
> Sterilization came first with the Law for the Prevention of Progeny
> with Hereditary Diseases issued on 14 July 1933.34 During the Nazi
> regime between 320,000 and 350,000 people would be sterilized with at
> least 100 people, mostly women, dying during the procedure.[35]
> 
> Abortion came next. In September of 1934 Hitler told Dr.  Wagner,
> Reich Physicians' Leader, that "pregnancies could be terminated in
> the case of hereditary ill women, or women who had become pregnant by
> a hereditary ill partner."[36] Formal legalization came a year later
> on 26 June 1935 with an amendment legalizing abortion up to
> viability."
> 
> Those are the Taint's homies awright.
> 
> https://www.ewtn.com/library/PROLIFE/NAZIPOPU.TXT


Have you all had an e mail from opresswomen.com ?


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Within Germany itself, Hitler had long advocated government- funded
> birth control to weed out the 'unfit.' In his 1924 Mein Kampf, Hitler
> wrote that one of the seven major responsibilities of government was,
> "to maintain the practice of modern birth control. No diseased or
> weak person should be allowed to have children."[32]
> 
> On subjects such as eugenics, sterilization, and abortion, Nazi
> ideology had much in common with the leftist birth control and
> sex-reform groups of the era (British and American as well as
> German). As Anita Grossman notes, "The stress on eugenics and race
> hygiene was typical of the sex- reform groups and suggests a complex
> ambivalent relationship between right-wing nationalist population
> policy and leftist sex reform."[33]
> 
> Grossman points out that during 1931 the Hamburg RV (a sex-reform
> group closely associated with the Social Democratic Party) held a
> series of lectures on subjects such as "Introduction to Population
> Politics," "Race Theory, Eugenics, and Sterilization," and "The
> Elimination of Unfit Life." (The latter refers to legalized killing
> of retarded, senile and mentally-ill people.)
> 
> Once in power, Hitler quickly acted to reduce the birth rates of
> the genetically 'unfit' (including, of course, the Jews).
> Sterilization came first with the Law for the Prevention of Progeny
> with Hereditary Diseases issued on 14 July 1933.34 During the Nazi
> regime between 320,000 and 350,000 people would be sterilized with at
> least 100 people, mostly women, dying during the procedure.[35]
> 
> Abortion came next. In September of 1934 Hitler told Dr.  Wagner,
> Reich Physicians' Leader, that "pregnancies could be terminated in
> the case of hereditary ill women, or women who had become pregnant by
> a hereditary ill partner."[36] Formal legalization came a year later
> on 26 June 1935 with an amendment legalizing abortion up to
> viability."
> 
> Those are the Taint's homies awright.
> 
> https://www.ewtn.com/library/PROLIFE/NAZIPOPU.TXT
> 
> 
> 
> Have you all had an e mail from opresswomen.com ?
Click to expand...


So you agree that abortion is about oppressing women.

I concur, but unlike you, I don't think a woman's primary purpose on this earth, and her only value, lies in having sex with men who don't value her, and then getting her uterus scraped so they don't have to support their children.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Within Germany itself, Hitler had long advocated government- funded
> birth control to weed out the 'unfit.' In his 1924 Mein Kampf, Hitler
> wrote that one of the seven major responsibilities of government was,
> "to maintain the practice of modern birth control. No diseased or
> weak person should be allowed to have children."[32]
> 
> On subjects such as eugenics, sterilization, and abortion, Nazi
> ideology had much in common with the leftist birth control and
> sex-reform groups of the era (British and American as well as
> German). As Anita Grossman notes, "The stress on eugenics and race
> hygiene was typical of the sex- reform groups and suggests a complex
> ambivalent relationship between right-wing nationalist population
> policy and leftist sex reform."[33]
> 
> Grossman points out that during 1931 the Hamburg RV (a sex-reform
> group closely associated with the Social Democratic Party) held a
> series of lectures on subjects such as "Introduction to Population
> Politics," "Race Theory, Eugenics, and Sterilization," and "The
> Elimination of Unfit Life." (The latter refers to legalized killing
> of retarded, senile and mentally-ill people.)
> 
> Once in power, Hitler quickly acted to reduce the birth rates of
> the genetically 'unfit' (including, of course, the Jews).
> Sterilization came first with the Law for the Prevention of Progeny
> with Hereditary Diseases issued on 14 July 1933.34 During the Nazi
> regime between 320,000 and 350,000 people would be sterilized with at
> least 100 people, mostly women, dying during the procedure.[35]
> 
> Abortion came next. In September of 1934 Hitler told Dr.  Wagner,
> Reich Physicians' Leader, that "pregnancies could be terminated in
> the case of hereditary ill women, or women who had become pregnant by
> a hereditary ill partner."[36] Formal legalization came a year later
> on 26 June 1935 with an amendment legalizing abortion up to
> viability."
> 
> Those are the Taint's homies awright.
> 
> https://www.ewtn.com/library/PROLIFE/NAZIPOPU.TXT
> 
> 
> 
> Have you all had an e mail from opresswomen.com ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree that abortion is about oppressing women.
> 
> I concur, but unlike you, I don't think a woman's primary purpose ony this earth, and her only value, lies in having sex with men who don't value her, and then getting her uterus scraped so they don't have to support their children.
Click to expand...

No I dont agree with you about anything I can think of. Wind yer neck in and leave women to decide what they want to do with their own bodies.


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Within Germany itself, Hitler had long advocated government- funded
> birth control to weed out the 'unfit.' In his 1924 Mein Kampf, Hitler
> wrote that one of the seven major responsibilities of government was,
> "to maintain the practice of modern birth control. No diseased or
> weak person should be allowed to have children."[32]
> 
> On subjects such as eugenics, sterilization, and abortion, Nazi
> ideology had much in common with the leftist birth control and
> sex-reform groups of the era (British and American as well as
> German). As Anita Grossman notes, "The stress on eugenics and race
> hygiene was typical of the sex- reform groups and suggests a complex
> ambivalent relationship between right-wing nationalist population
> policy and leftist sex reform."[33]
> 
> Grossman points out that during 1931 the Hamburg RV (a sex-reform
> group closely associated with the Social Democratic Party) held a
> series of lectures on subjects such as "Introduction to Population
> Politics," "Race Theory, Eugenics, and Sterilization," and "The
> Elimination of Unfit Life." (The latter refers to legalized killing
> of retarded, senile and mentally-ill people.)
> 
> Once in power, Hitler quickly acted to reduce the birth rates of
> the genetically 'unfit' (including, of course, the Jews).
> Sterilization came first with the Law for the Prevention of Progeny
> with Hereditary Diseases issued on 14 July 1933.34 During the Nazi
> regime between 320,000 and 350,000 people would be sterilized with at
> least 100 people, mostly women, dying during the procedure.[35]
> 
> Abortion came next. In September of 1934 Hitler told Dr.  Wagner,
> Reich Physicians' Leader, that "pregnancies could be terminated in
> the case of hereditary ill women, or women who had become pregnant by
> a hereditary ill partner."[36] Formal legalization came a year later
> on 26 June 1935 with an amendment legalizing abortion up to
> viability."
> 
> Those are the Taint's homies awright.
> 
> https://www.ewtn.com/library/PROLIFE/NAZIPOPU.TXT
> 
> 
> 
> Have you all had an e mail from opresswomen.com ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree that abortion is about oppressing women.
> 
> I concur, but unlike you, I don't think a woman's primary purpose ony this earth, and her only value, lies in having sex with men who don't value her, and then getting her uterus scraped so they don't have to support their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont agree with you about anything I can think of. Wind yer neck in and leave women to decide what they want to do with their own bodies.
Click to expand...


Says the guy who toes the Nazi line when it comes to abortion.

"Tell der wimmin that they must haff the abortion!! Eef they are found to be pregnant, to the gas chambers!"


----------



## koshergrl

"Abortion is gut for de vimmen!"

Mom Cites Pressure in One-Child Saga


----------



## koshergrl

I’m Forcing My Girlfriend To Have An Abortion This Weekend


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> I’m Forcing My Girlfriend To Have An Abortion This Weekend


Havent you got cakes to bake you stupid ****?


----------



## koshergrl

How Many Women Are Pressured Into Abortions?


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m Forcing My Girlfriend To Have An Abortion This Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you got cakes to bake you stupid ****?
Click to expand...


Why Tommy! A person might think you hate women!


----------



## StLucieBengal

Tommy Tainant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post # 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the OP.  A woman in Poland wouldn't even be able to get an abortion if her life was in danger, if she was raped or a victim of incest.
> 
> If they are doing it for their "heritage" they are turning women into breeders pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to produce your next generation you must breed, we women give life to the next generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it's better if we just don't breed anymore? Is it more better for society that women just have abortions as a means of contraception?
> 
> I already have many times stated my opinion on abortion, that I'm anti-abortion with the exceptions of where the life of the mother is in danger and in the cases of rape and incest, but NOT Abortion on Demand as a means on contraception.
> 
> The Leftists across the planet can't get enough of murdering babies as they slumber in the womb, because that's what using abortion as contraception is, Leftists support that women should just be able to have the baby killed because that's the woman's choice as it's her body.
> 
> No within that woman's body she has another life and choosing to destroy that life is this:
> 
> Feticide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women have a right to decide what is best for them. No woman has a duty to reproduce in order to benefit society. That is a bizarre Nazi belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is no other way to prevent being pregnant other than abortion?
> 
> Since the nazi's supported the same eugenics movement you are supporting right now it would be appropriate to say that you have a bizarre Nazi belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weak even for you.
Click to expand...


Why is it weak to bring up the facts?  

The nazi's supported eugenics and the abortion specifically.   You somehow have forgotten that ... and label anyone who believes that every human deserves a chance at life a Nazi.   

Jeebus man if you are going to toss around spicy labels at least try and use them correctly.


----------



## koshergrl

Commies are also big on abortion.

pretty much every ideology with a track record of egregious human rights offenses forces abortion upon women. Whether they want it or not.


----------



## StLucieBengal

StLucieBengal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of mother is going to kill her child if it comes between the two?
> 
> Besides rape, incest, and mothers life is such a small percentage.    It's irrelevant.
> 
> And there are avenues for women to give up any unwanted children.
> 
> Let's also not forget the mental health concern of women post abortion.   It's a real concern and leads to a life of anti depressants.
Click to expand...


I wanted to add to this thought.   

What's better for society...  

1. Mothers who can abort and are forced to take anti depressants and deal with other mental issues that go with the regret of killing their child.   

2. A world with more people.


----------



## StLucieBengal

I will be in Poland in January.   I will ask some people while we are in Warsaw.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

StLucieBengal said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of mother is going to kill her child if it comes between the two?
> 
> Besides rape, incest, and mothers life is such a small percentage.    It's irrelevant.
> 
> And there are avenues for women to give up any unwanted children.
> 
> Let's also not forget the mental health concern of women post abortion.   It's a real concern and leads to a life of anti depressants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanted to add to this thought.
> 
> What's better for society...
> 
> 1. Mothers who can abort and are forced to take anti depressants and deal with other mental issues that go with the regret of killing their child.
> 
> 2. A world with more people.
Click to expand...

If this qualifies as "thought" then you have a big problem.

"Whats better for society" is nut jobs like you minding your own business and letting women decide what is best for themselves.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Proclaiming that communists and natzis promoted abortion doesn't change the fact that you are far right weirdos.


----------



## koshergrl

WheelieAddict said:


> Proclaiming that communists and natzis promoted abortion doesn't change the fact that you are far right weirdos.


The hallmark of communism...people who are programed to believe depravity and murder are the norm. Your commie masters depend on inhuman retards like you to demoralize the population.


----------



## WheelieAddict

koshergrl said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proclaiming that communists and natzis promoted abortion doesn't change the fact that you are far right weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> The hallmark of communism...people who are programed to believe depravity and murder are the norm. Your commie masters depend on inhuman retards like you to demoralize the population.
Click to expand...


And............you are still a far right weirdo. Aren't you the far right "militia" weirdo that cheered on the loser "patriots" who took over that bird sanctuary?


----------



## ChrisL

WheelieAddict said:


> Proclaiming that communists and natzis promoted abortion doesn't change the fact that you are far right weirdos.



The commies are everywhere!  Look out for the commies!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

WheelieAddict said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proclaiming that communists and natzis promoted abortion doesn't change the fact that you are far right weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> The hallmark of communism...people who are programed to believe depravity and murder are the norm. Your commie masters depend on inhuman retards like you to demoralize the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And............you are still a far right weirdo. Aren't you the far right "militia" weirdo that cheered on the loser "patriots" who took over that bird sanctuary?
Click to expand...

I think she might have been. Thankfully that "last stand" passed off with no loss of life.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Tommy Tainant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is proposing to ban ALL abortions.  Period.  That means rape, incest and if the mother's life is in danger.  This is barbaric and regressive
> 
> Polish Women Hold 'Black Monday' Strike To Protest Proposed Abortion Ban
> 
> _In Poland, abortion is already illegal except in cases of rape, incest, danger to the mother's life or irreparable damage to a fetus. *The legislature is now proposing an absolute ban, carrying jail time of up to five years for both women and their doctors no matter the circumstances of the abortion*, The Associated Press reports.
> 
> A professor of gender studies at Warsaw University told the National Catholic Reporter earlier this summer that in addition to criminalizing all abortions, the proposed change in the law *could also cause women to be imprisoned for a miscarriage if they couldn't prove it was not induced*.
> 
> Miscarriages could lead to a prison term of up to three years, Elzbieta Korolczuk told the publication.
> 
> 
> Korolczuk also told the NCR the law *would make doctors afraid to intervene in ectopic pregnancies* — when a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus, a situation that is dangerous for the mother and almost always fatal for the fetus. Reuters reports that some critics have said the law would even discourage doctors from doing prenatal tests, if they carried the risk of miscarriage.
> 
> 
> For months, activists in Poland have expressed concerns about the prospect of a total abortion ban.
> 
> 
> *The conservative Law and Justice Party, a nationalist, pro-Catholic, Euroskeptic and anti-immigrant party, won control of Poland's parliament last year. The party also controls the presidency, and soon moved to curtail the power of Poland's constitutional court. Canada's CBC writes that the party then took control of public broadcasting in Poland.*
> 
> 
> As NPR wrote in December, after the constraints on the judicial branch were imposed, some women's rights groups in Poland worried that the party would use its consolidated power to criminalize abortion and restrict sex education.
> 
> 
> Now the abortion ban is officially on the table._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of mother is going to kill her child if it comes between the two?
> 
> Besides rape, incest, and mothers life is such a small percentage.    It's irrelevant.
> 
> And there are avenues for women to give up any unwanted children.
> 
> Let's also not forget the mental health concern of women post abortion.   It's a real concern and leads to a life of anti depressants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanted to add to this thought.
> 
> What's better for society...
> 
> 1. Mothers who can abort and are forced to take anti depressants and deal with other mental issues that go with the regret of killing their child.
> 
> 2. A world with more people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this qualifies as "thought" then you have a big problem.
> 
> "Whats better for society" is nut jobs like you minding your own business and letting women decide what is best for themselves.
Click to expand...


Even when it kills another human?   A child?   Or are you trying to say that the lives of children do not matter?


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proclaiming that communists and natzis promoted abortion doesn't change the fact that you are far right weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> The hallmark of communism...people who are programed to believe depravity and murder are the norm. Your commie masters depend on inhuman retards like you to demoralize the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And............you are still a far right weirdo. Aren't you the far right "militia" weirdo that cheered on the loser "patriots" who took over that bird sanctuary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might have been. Thankfully that "last stand" passed off with no loss of life.
Click to expand...

Except for the rancher who was gunned down as he was leaving, retard.

Closing arguments for the first trial today. FBI terrorists intimidated witnesses all the way through.


----------



## WheelieAddict

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proclaiming that communists and natzis promoted abortion doesn't change the fact that you are far right weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> The hallmark of communism...people who are programed to believe depravity and murder are the norm. Your commie masters depend on inhuman retards like you to demoralize the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And............you are still a far right weirdo. Aren't you the far right "militia" weirdo that cheered on the loser "patriots" who took over that bird sanctuary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might have been. Thankfully that "last stand" passed off with no loss of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for the rancher who was gunned down as he was leaving, retard.
> 
> Closing arguments for the first trial today. FBI terrorists intimidated witnesses all the way through.
Click to expand...


You mean the domestic terrorist that grabbed his gun and was shot by the FBI?


----------



## koshergrl

WheelieAddict said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proclaiming that communists and natzis promoted abortion doesn't change the fact that you are far right weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> The hallmark of communism...people who are programed to believe depravity and murder are the norm. Your commie masters depend on inhuman retards like you to demoralize the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And............you are still a far right weirdo. Aren't you the far right "militia" weirdo that cheered on the loser "patriots" who took over that bird sanctuary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might have been. Thankfully that "last stand" passed off with no loss of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for the rancher who was gunned down as he was leaving, retard.
> 
> Closing arguments for the first trial today. FBI terrorists intimidated witnesses all the way through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the domestic terrorist that grabbed his gun and was shot by the FBI?
Click to expand...


The only terrorists I'm aware of in Eastern and Central Oregon are the ones who wear brownshirts and work for the government.

And the pigs they trot over there who pretend to be *locals*.






^^Fire chief the commies would like people to think is a "terrorist".


----------



## WheelieAddict

koshergrl said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hallmark of communism...people who are programed to believe depravity and murder are the norm. Your commie masters depend on inhuman retards like you to demoralize the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And............you are still a far right weirdo. Aren't you the far right "militia" weirdo that cheered on the loser "patriots" who took over that bird sanctuary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might have been. Thankfully that "last stand" passed off with no loss of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for the rancher who was gunned down as he was leaving, retard.
> 
> Closing arguments for the first trial today. FBI terrorists intimidated witnesses all the way through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the domestic terrorist that grabbed his gun and was shot by the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only terrorists I'm aware of in Eastern and Central Oregon are the ones who wear brownshirts and work for the government.
> 
> And the pigs they trot over there who pretend to be *locals*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Fire chief the commies would like people to think is a "terrorist".
Click to expand...

Your source is a meme? Gee how convincing.


----------



## koshergrl

WheelieAddict said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> And............you are still a far right weirdo. Aren't you the far right "militia" weirdo that cheered on the loser "patriots" who took over that bird sanctuary?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she might have been. Thankfully that "last stand" passed off with no loss of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for the rancher who was gunned down as he was leaving, retard.
> 
> Closing arguments for the first trial today. FBI terrorists intimidated witnesses all the way through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the domestic terrorist that grabbed his gun and was shot by the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only terrorists I'm aware of in Eastern and Central Oregon are the ones who wear brownshirts and work for the government.
> 
> And the pigs they trot over there who pretend to be *locals*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Fire chief the commies would like people to think is a "terrorist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source is a meme? Gee how convincing.
Click to expand...


No, but that's good enough for you.


----------



## Synthaholic

koshergrl said:


> Says the guy who toes the Nazi line when it comes to abortion.
> 
> "Tell der wimmin that they must haff the abortion!! Eef they are found to be pregnant, to the gas chambers!"


Wow, and I thought Trump was a #whinylittlebitch!


----------



## ChrisL

I wouldn't be against limiting abortion to the first trimester.  I am totally against partial birth abortion or late term abortion.  If you are going to have one, then decide and do it within the first trimester.


----------

